# Rtl8187 on Asus P5b deluxe Wifi

## trumee

Hi all,

I am trying to build Rtl8187 for my P5b motherboard but it is spitting out errors. The kernel I  am using is no-sources 2.6.18-no2 

Did anybody manage to get wifi working on Asus P5b deluxe?

Any idea what is going wrong?

```

# emerge rtl8187

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rtl8187-1.10 to /

 * rtl8187-1.10.zip MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * rtl8187-1.10.zip RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * rtl8187-1.10.zip SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * rtl8187-1.10.zip SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * rtl8187-1.10.zip size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking rtl8187-1.10.zip ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-no2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rtl8187-1.10.zip to /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work

 * Applying module-param-and-isoc.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1 ...

 * Preparing ieee80211_crypt-rtl module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-no2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_tx.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c: In function 'ieee80211_softmac_scan_wq':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:391: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1361:4: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1401:2: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c: In function 'ieee80211_rx_frame_softmac':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1472: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_wx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.c: In function 'ieee80211_wx_set_wap':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.c:143: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1474: warning: 'chlen' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c: In function 'ieee80211_tkip_encrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:317: warning: 'crypto_cipher_encrypt' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:842)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c: In function 'ieee80211_tkip_decrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:396: warning: 'crypto_cipher_decrypt' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:868)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c: In function 'michael_mic':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:448: warning: 'crypto_digest_init' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:710)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:449: warning: 'crypto_digest_setkey' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:736)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.c: In function 'ieee80211_ccmp_aes_encrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.c:75: warning: 'crypto_cipher_encrypt' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:842)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:450: warning: 'crypto_digest_update' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:713)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.c:451: warning: 'crypto_digest_final' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:715)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c: In function 'prism2_wep_encrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c:141: warning: 'crypto_cipher_encrypt' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:842)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c: In function 'prism2_wep_decrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c:185: warning: 'crypto_cipher_decrypt' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/crypto.h:868)

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 5 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-no2'

 * Preparing r8187 module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-no2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187_core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_93cx6.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187_core.c: In function 'rtl8187_usb_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187_core.c:2385: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'get_wireless_stats'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187_core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.c: In function 'r8180_wx_set_mode':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.c:167: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rtl8187_set_rxconf'

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-no2'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8187-1.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## trumee

bump...

----------

## dmholt

Did you ever solve this problem ?  I have the same motherboard and am getting the same error message (error: struct net_device has no member named get_wireless_stats.) trying to compile under Fedora Core 6, kernel 2.6.19-1.2895.

The fact that the same error is showing in different distributions suggest me there is a problem to do with the driver code, the kernel , the kernel headers.

I have found a post about this error for another driver suggesting something similar, ie code that just won't work, due eiterh an error or incompatibility with ther kernel or kernel headers (http://forums.parallels.com/thread6035.html), I'm going to try and follow this up, but my days of compling C programs are a while ago now and I was never an expert.

----------

## IvanMajhen

I uploaded driver for 2.6.20 kernel. It is not tested, but compiles and insmoded fine.

https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1658260&group_id=186406&atid=917159

----------

## Berra

Have someone tried it if it works?

----------

## PaulBredbury

For rtl8187 on kernel 2.6.19, see bug.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> I uploaded driver for 2.6.20 kernel.

 

I tried it with git-sources-2.6.20-r1 in ad-hoc 54M WEP mode (which works with ndiswrapper), but it does not connect. My motherboard is an Asus P5W DH with rtl8187. I get (with some more of the DMESG commands un-commented):

```
Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: Reported EEPROM chip is a 93c46 (1Kbit)

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: Card MAC address is 00:15:af:07:a0:80

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: Card reports RF frontend Realtek 8225

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset.

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: WW:use it with care and at your own risk and

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESS/INSUCCESS TO andreamrl@tiscali.it

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: This seems a new V2 radio

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: PAPE from CONFIG2: 0

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: CONFIG2: 10 ECONFIG2: c600

Feb 15 18:17:35 brebs rtl8187: Driver probe completed

...

Feb 15 18:17:36 brebs rtl8187: Bringing up iface

Feb 15 18:17:37 brebs rtl8187: Card successfully reset

Feb 15 18:17:37 brebs rtl8187: RR:84 BRSR: 1ff

Feb 15 18:17:41 brebs rtl8187: starting RX

Feb 15 18:17:41 brebs rtl8187: starting RX

Feb 15 18:17:41 brebs rtl8187: starting RX

Feb 15 18:17:41 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: 40 0

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: TX

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: 40 10

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: TX

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:42 brebs rtl8187: Setting SW wep key

...

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs creating new IBSS cell

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs Linking with 1234

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs Using G rates

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs rtl8187: rxconf: 909cfc0e 909cfc0e

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs rtl8187: rtl8187_rx_isr

Feb 15 18:17:48 brebs rtl8187: RX 0
```

----------

## IvanMajhen

Is iwlist wlan0 scan working?

It looks like your card is properly recognized. 

Which WE are you using? Try with latest kernel.

I don't have this card so can't test it.

Also ad-hoc isn't tested with r8180. Try with managed mode if conects.

----------

## l_bratch

Doesn't work here on on 2.6.20.1, x86_64, and iwlist wlan0 scan does work.

Master can't be seen by other machines.

Managed tries to connect (dmesg shows it trying over and over again) - iwconfig never picks up the BSSID automatically when you give it the ESSID.

Ad-hoc seems to work but isn't pingable - I set up an ad-hoc network with two other machines, and the driver managed to pick up the cell BSSID that the other two machines were using, but I couldn't ping the other machines, or ping this machine from them.

----------

## marschw

It worked for me.  I'm using a Netgear WG111v2.  Here's the relevant sectiion of dmesg:

```
[598170.445516] usb 1-6.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

[598170.525603] usb 1-6.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[598170.650626] rtl_ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[598170.651655] rtl_ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[598170.651661] rtl_ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[598170.651667] rtl_ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[598170.653906] 

[598170.653909] Linux kernel driver for RTL8187 based WLAN cards

[598170.654577] Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

[598170.655159] rtl8187: Initializing module

[598170.655164] rtl8187: Wireless extensions version 21

[598170.655170] rtl8187: Initializing proc filesystem

[598170.655787] rtl8187: Reported EEPROM chip is a 93c46 (1Kbit)

[598170.768335] rtl8187: Card MAC address is 00:0f:b5:ca:88:6e

[598170.939989] rtl8187: Card reports RF frontend Realtek 8225

[598170.939996] rtl8187: WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset.

[598170.940003] rtl8187: WW:use it with care and at your own risk and

[598170.940007] rtl8187: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESS/INSUCCESS TO andreamrl@tiscali.it

[598170.971848] rtl8187: This seems a legacy 1st version radio

[598170.971973] rtl8187: PAPE from CONFIG2: 0

[598170.972100] rtl8187: Driver probe completed

[598170.972102] 

[598170.972118] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

[598174.762271] rtl8187: Card successfully reset

[598183.543693] rtl8187: Setting SW wep key

[598183.655131] Linking with SSID1

[598183.819916] Linking with SSID1

[598183.878129] Associated successfully

[598183.878136] Using G rates

[598244.054300] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

[598244.054548] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

[598244.054672] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

[598245.389580] rtl8187: Card successfully reset

[598253.945435] rtl8187: Setting SW wep key

[598254.057445] Linking with SSID2

[598254.223224] Linking with SSID2

[598254.293181] Associated successfully

[598254.293188] Using G rates

[598321.129439] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

[598321.129688] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

[598321.129812] rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

```

The above log is what happened while I inserted the adapter, waited a bit, did an iwlist wlan0 scanning, then did /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart.  I got an IP via DHCP successfully, so I assume it's working; I didn't try it any further.  My uname -a is: Linux thishost 2.6.20-ck1 #2 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 28 13:08:42 PST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.  The lsusb for this device is: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)

 -=Marcus

----------

## timothy78

I also experience a lot of trouble while trying to get my build-in WIFI (ASUS P5W-DH delux) to work properly.

I've kernel linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r1, downloaded the files for the rtl8187 from

"https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1658260&group_id=186406&atid=917159"

and compiled and installed it.

modprobing r8187 dmesg gives me

```
Linux kernel driver for RTL8187 based WLAN cards

Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

rtl8187: Initializing module

rtl8187: Wireless extensions version 21

rtl8187: Initializing proc filesystem

rtl8187: Reported EEPROM chip is a 93c46 (1Kbit)

rtl8187: Card MAC address is 00:15:af:0b:1a:16

rtl8187: Card reports RF frontend Realtek 8225

rtl8187: WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset.

rtl8187: WW:use it with care and at your own risk and

rtl8187: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESS/INSUCCESS TO andreamrl@tiscali.it

rtl8187: This seems a new V2 radio

rtl8187: PAPE from CONFIG2: 0

rtl8187: Driver probe completed

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

rtl8187: Card successfully reset
```

after that i do

```
ifconfig wlan0 up; iwconfig mode mananged essid castle key s:1234567890123
```

and dmesg gives me 

```
rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

rtl8187: RX process aborted due to explicit shutdown

rtl8187: Card successfully reset

rtl8187: Setting SW wep key

Linking with castle

Linking with castle

Linking with castle

Linking with castle

Linking with castle

Linking with castle
```

using iwlist wlan0 scan I can see my AP, but not connect to it. 

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:9A:F9:90:7D

                    ESSID:"castle"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality:14  Signal level:0  Noise level:15

                    Extra: Last beacon: 5ms ago

```

Any idea what's the problem?

Many thanks in advance ...

I almost forgot: lsusb gives "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp." ...

----------

## serge_g

 *timothy78 wrote:*   

> I also experience a lot of trouble while trying to get my build-in WIFI (ASUS P5W-DH delux) to work properly.
> 
> 

 

Also does not work for me, the same MB, gentoo-sources 2.6.20 with some additional patches (sky2, coretemp).

I do not have access point, so I tried to connect with my laptop using Ad-Hoc mode. 

"iwlist wlan0 scan" did not work.

ndiswrapper with win98 driver shipped with MB CD works (also in Ad-Hoc mode).

----------

## IvanMajhen

Is your essid correct when you do iwconfig? Maybe i forgot one patch, where the last char was cut.

Drivers for this card are now in kernel 2.6.21.

----------

## timothy78

Finally I managed to get it work using the ndiswrapper.

Concerning rtl8187-driver from the source I mentioned in my first post:

No, its not the bug, which chokes the last character of the essid, at least "iwconfig wlan0" gives

```
wlan0     802.11b/g  ESSID:"castle"  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=7  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate=-67.296 kb/s   

          Retry:on   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:3171-6179-3277-7378-3365-6463-34   Security mode:open

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I think the problem is the channel!

Using ndiswrapper I may set the config via

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid castle channel 1 mode managed key open s:XXXXXXXXXXXX
```

If I try this using the r8187 module I get the error

```
Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
```

And as you can see above the channel is randomly set (in this case 7).

And what do you mean Kernel 2.6.21 ... I only found 2.6.20-r3 (gentoo-sources). When will 2.6.21 appear?

Thank you very much,

Timo

----------

## PaulBredbury

A driver for RTL8187 is apparently in mm-sources:

```
$ grep RTL8187 /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-rc3-mm2/.config

CONFIG_RTL8187=m
```

----------

## IvanMajhen

It is not problem with channel, channel is automaticly set. Only in monitor mode you cat change channel, at least with r8180.

Problem is wrong bitrate. Try changing it: iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M or something.

Also try to remove and insert card again. Also try to rmmod and modprobe driver. I had few times problem with bitrate.

Also  try 2.6.21-rc kernel. I believe in kernel drivers should work, if not now that in near future. This is big step for this drives.

----------

## IvanMajhen

It is not problem with channel, channel is automaticly set. Only in monitor mode you cat change channel, at least with r8180.

Problem is wrong bitrate. Try changing it: iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M or something.

Also try to remove and insert card again. Also try to rmmod and modprobe driver. I had few times problem with bitrate.

Also  try 2.6.21-rc kernel. I believe in kernel drivers should work, if not now that in near future. This is big step for this drives.

----------

## timothy78

 *Quote:*   

> It is not problem with channel, channel is automaticly set. Only in monitor mode you cat change channel, at least with r8180.
> 
> Problem is wrong bitrate. Try changing it: iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M or something. 

 

I will try this afternoon, but I was confused, that the same command that works with ndiswrapper, doesn't with the r8187 module.

 *Quote:*   

> Also try to remove and insert card again.

 

Not an option, since it's fixed on the MoBo.

 *Quote:*   

> Also try to rmmod and modprobe driver. I had few times problem with bitrate. 

 

This I tried a lot of times  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Also try 2.6.21-rc kernel. I believe in kernel drivers should work, if not now that in near future. This is big step for this drives.

 

This I may also try ... 

Since it's working fine now with ndiswrapper, I can wait for a suitable module. I just want to answer Berras question and to share my experience.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Berra 	
> 
> PostPosted: Wed Feb 14, 2007 5:14 pm    Post subject:
> ...

 

Thanks a lot ...

----------

## gagahhag

Tried the new mm-kernel (2.6.21-rc4-mm1) for the rtl8187 driver and it works great with P5B Deluxe/Wifi. Also kismet do it's work!

----------

## shiver

 *gagahhag wrote:*   

> Tried the new mm-kernel (2.6.21-rc4-mm1) for the rtl8187 driver and it works great with P5B Deluxe/Wifi. Also kismet do it's work!

 

Are there some new patches in mm or are they in the vanilla tree?

----------

## gagahhag

Just emerge the newest mm-sources. All is in there.

```
# emerge mm-sources
```

Don't forget to enable the 'EPROM 93CX6 support' under Library routines... else it would not be possible to compile the driver...

BR

----------

## PaulBredbury

Here's an ebuild for rtl-wifi.

----------

## ProTech

I have the same board and I can't get it work.

With the mm-sources or the wireless-dev git tree, I can't start the interface if the card is in ad-hoc mode. ifconfig wlan0 up gives me an Operation not supported error  :Sad: 

With the rtl-wifi ebuild from the bug, I can start the card in ad-hoc mode, but I cannot set any kind of encryption on it. No WEP, WPA, etc... All the modules are loaded, the arc4 encryption is compiled into the kernel, and still got the following error:

Apr  7 16:11:48 elune ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4

Apr  7 16:11:48 elune wlan0: could not initialize WEP: load module ieee80211_crypt_wep

If anyone can use this card please post a working kernel config. I don't have an AP at home, I hoped to use this card as an AP.

----------

## timothy78

I think the best solution (if you want to use gentoo-sources) is the ndiswrapper. Have you tried that?

TT

----------

## hamletmun

Gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 includes RTL8187 module

Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN - > Realtek 8187 USB support

----------

## wuzzerd

 *hamletmun wrote:*   

> Gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 includes RTL8187 module
> 
> Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN - > Realtek 8187 USB support

 

Very nice, that gave me the kick to solve a problem that has been annoying me for some time.  A bonus was finally understanding why options mysteriously disappear from a kernel configuration.

Excerpt from /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig:

```
depends on MAC80211 && USB && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL
```

I needed to select MAC80211 and WLAN_80211 and the driver suddenly appeared.  DOH.

----------

## heijs

The connection of my WLAN card seems quite unstable over time. After something like half an hour it completely disconnects and I have to reboot to get my connection back. A simple /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart does not help.

Does anybody recognize this problem? What would be a possible solution?

----------

## heijs

FYI https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4688045.html#4688045 suggests to use a 2.6.24 beta kernel.

----------

## Se7enLC

Does anyone know if the rtl8187 driver in the kernel supports master mode? Or if there is another driver that does?

----------

